# Carma vom Oz Haus - IPO2!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carmy trialed at Pine Barrens Schutzhund Club yesterday for IPO2 under GSSCC Judge Jim Chrisp. I'm super happy with her performance overall. I wasn't sure if I was going to try to get this title before she turned 2 years old, but I'm glad that we decided to go for it. Her track really blew me away. The biggest point loss in obedience was for her going halfway down the field for the send away and downing before I commanded her, but other than that, she really impressed me with her performance, having only been on that field for one set of practice. I think her few bobbles in protection will come together with just a little more age and experience  We've had a rough couple of weeks recently with some big changes, and I'm happy we were able to pull through. I can't wait to see what next year brings for this girl and I. 

99-91-94, High Tracking, High IPO2, and High in Trial! Good girl, Carmy.

I'll be sharing the videos later!

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Some obedience
11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

During the obedience critique
11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Protection
11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

During the protection critique :wub:
11/23/14 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Huge congrats Alexis!!!!!!

You and Carma did GREAT!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!! The wife was keeping me updated on your progress. You guys are such an amazing team. I can't wait to meet you guys next summer.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So very happy for you two! I am so enjoying watching the two of you grow and kick some @$$ together!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She's a child prodigy! Great pics, love seeing the floofs in action.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. Great trial!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She is such an awesome fire cracker... and of course you trainer... GREAT job you two!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Amazing scores - well deserved I'm sure!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys ?


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Super job Alexis. Nice to see somebody working hard and getting excellent results. On to the 3...


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Awesome job, can't wait for the videos


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Videos!!!

Tracking:





Obedience:





Protection:


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! Love the vids - she's such a cool dog. Very nice job


----------

